# need help choosing an extractor



## Bob J (Feb 25, 2013)

I have the maxant and find it extracts honey without any problem between the frames.... Well made and it was fairly local since I'm in Mass so I could pick it up at the home manufacturing site in Ayer to save on shipping.... I just use the 6 frames radial but only have 5 hives so it was not a problem for me...;- )


----------



## umchuck (May 22, 2014)

I too have been checking on extractors and can tell you most are either 24 or 26 gauge metal and the maxant is 20 gauge making it a little heavier metal, I'm going for the maxant


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

I was going thru the same type of thoughts last winter, and had essentially the same list of extractors, except the motorized variants in mind. Then my wife asked one simple question. In 3 years, when you go out to the bee yard to pull honey, how many boxes do you expect to bring back? Dont look at today, look at how many will be there next year, and the year after. My answer to that is, 50 or so boxes of frames 3 years down the road, per extraction cycle, which happens twice on a normal year, 3 times on a year when the weather allows for a good early maple flow.

I thought about that for about 20 seconds, and decided to get the Mann Lake 9/18 instead of the brushy mountain 9 frame. Once we were looking at the larger units, the decision to go with Mann Lake vs the others was simply shipping costs. I can pick up the Mann Lake stuff thru a local supplier, the others all had to be ordered in. The difference was dramatic, cross border shipping is not inexpensive.

We used it for the first time a couple weeks ago, and I must say, it sure is a treat to be able to put 2 full boxes of frames into the extractor in one load. We only did 6 boxes of mediums for our first time using this setup, but compared to what we used before, a two frame tangential club extractor, this was just a joy to use. Using the club extractor, doing 6 boxes would be a weekend project. Using this one, we were done (including cleanup) in under 2 hours.

After having used both tangential and radial extractors, no way I'll go back to flipping frames. As for the difference between 6 and 9, it's about 50% in terms of time to extract. It'll take the exact same amount of time to spin a load of 6, vs a load of 9. for this year, 150lb of honey, it wont be a huge difference. How many boxes of frames do you expect to extract next year, or the year after ? The answer to that question may be the deciding factor.

As for upgrading to power in the future, again, same question. When upgrade time comes, do you want to upgrade the one you have, or, will you be thinking about flogging this one off to someone else, then buying a larger one ? Again, depends entirely on how many boxes you expect to be extracting down the road.

As far as the metal guage goes, no doubt about it, the shiny new Mann Lake extractor in our garage (used once) is NOT the same sturdy construction of the old Maxant club unit we used to use. But, I have no intention of dropping it off the back of a pickup (happened numerous times with the club extractor going from place to place on loan), or otherwise abusing it. It's plenty strong for what it's meant to do, sit in our garage for 363 days of the year, then extract honey on 2 or 3 days of that year. If we were going to be using for weeks on end, day after day, I'd likely think a little differently, but we aren't. It gets used for a couple days of the year, and for the rest of the time, it's a nice shiny garage ornament. It will last us for many years.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I held out for 26 years until I could afford an 18 frame radial motorized extractor. I never regretted it. If money is tight, I would keep an eye out for used extractors or bargains on dented ones etc. I'd hold out for a real extractor.


----------



## garusher (May 28, 2012)

Sorry off topic, but Well i held out till this morning an bought a Dadant 20 frame radial. 

argh, hope i get some honey this year, wife might get mad.

G.


----------



## Jon B (Apr 24, 2013)

I would hold out until you can get an eighteen or twenty frame motorized extractor. I purchased the Dadant 20 frame radial three years ago and it has been a great machine. Very pleased with my purchase.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I bought a manual used one and got a treadmill motor and electronics for free. An hour later, a motorized extractor for cheap.


----------



## dputt88 (Jul 27, 2013)

@umchuck name brands like maxant and dadant are 20 ga. so the brushy is comparable to those


----------



## dputt88 (Jul 27, 2013)

@Jon B so what would i do with all of the honey from this year?


----------



## dputt88 (Jul 27, 2013)

Michael Bush said:


> I held out for 26 years until I could afford an 18 frame radial motorized extractor. I never regretted it. If money is tight, I would keep an eye out for used extractors or bargains on dented ones etc. I'd hold out for a real extractor.


ive been looking for used ones, havent found any....


----------



## NY_BLUES (May 14, 2009)

You should definately buy one that you will grow into, not out of. I run a pair of dadant 6 frame radials. I purchased both as hand models and converted over to power because I had motors and speed controllers already that would work. I bought both of mine for less than the cost of a 12 frame, that's why I went the way I did. I load one and get it spinning then uncap and load the second. Many times the first is close to done by the time I get the second going so I just repeat the process with the first. I like my dadant extractors, but the maxants aee really nice also. I would strongly recommend a radial no matter what brand you go with.


----------



## dputt88 (Jul 27, 2013)

NY_BLUES said:


> You should definately buy one that you will grow into, not out of. I run a pair of dadant 6 frame radials. I purchased both as hand models and converted over to power because I had motors and speed controllers already that would work. I bought both of mine for less than the cost of a 12 frame, that's why I went the way I did. I load one and get it spinning then uncap and load the second. Many times the first is close to done by the time I get the second going so I just repeat the process with the first. I like my dadant extractors, but the maxants aee really nice also. I would strongly recommend a radial no matter what brand you go with.


well i think i would be growing into this. im likely only harvesting 3 medium boxes this year and probably about 15 boxes next year. and down the road make it motorized. there just no way i can afford a 20 frame right now.


----------



## dputt88 (Jul 27, 2013)

OK so i have kicked the maxant, im not flipping frames, so now its is between brushy mountain 9 frame and Dadant ranger. i am considering the mann lake 9/18 too but its a bit more than i can afford as i also have to buy things like a bottling bucket and uncapping tank and a filter or two, and bottles...


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

This is a nice intermediate size extractor. http://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=35_72&products_id=364
I owned the 6 frame power dadant for 5years and it served me very well. Sold it for $500 in less than 5 minutes after putting an email out to our bee club. A good quality extractor Maxant or Dadant will hold their value if you ever want to sell it.


----------



## dputt88 (Jul 27, 2013)

johng said:


> This is a nice intermediate size extractor. http://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=35_72&products_id=364
> I owned the 6 frame power dadant for 5years and it served me very well. Sold it for $500 in less than 5 minutes after putting an email out to our bee club. A good quality extractor Maxant or Dadant will hold their value if you ever want to sell it.


i like it but its more than double than the ones im considering


----------



## dputt88 (Jul 27, 2013)

well i bought a brushy mountain deluxe 9 frame extractor yesterday morning


----------



## John R C (Mar 15, 2011)

Great. I look forward to reading a review as soon as you put it to use.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

dputt88 , congraulations what are your thoughts so far , how's it look . I have been told that there is a area where the sides meet the bottom on this model that debris can accumulate and is hard to clean out possibly making a unhealthy situation from mold etc . have they fixed this problem or can you still see it .


----------



## dputt88 (Jul 27, 2013)

it will be here next week and im extracting ASAP. you can remove everything from the extractor so i dont see how you can get mold if you actually try to clean it. but ill keep you updated


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

I haven't seen it but was told the joint at the bottom were the side and bottom meet is a void where honey and debris can collect but small enough that you can't actually get to it to clean other than rinse it with water , I'm curious if its a problem or if they have changed there design . Thanks


----------



## dputt88 (Jul 27, 2013)

ill let you know next week then.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Has anyone else heard of this issue with the Italian made brushy mt . extractors , think I heard someone mention this a while back .Or does anyone have one that can confirm it or disprove it .


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Choose a used extractor. Each extractor wears out several beekeepers. I am currently putting new bearings in the 30 frame dadant with the automatic advance that I bought three years ago for far less than the the price of a top quality ten frame. Lord knows how many but I am at least the third owner. I will never come close to wearing it out. I don't need a thirty frame but what is wrong with running your whole crop out in fewer operations?


----------



## dputt88 (Jul 27, 2013)

yes there is a very small rim/void at the bottom. but when i wiped it down with a wet wash cloth its was very easy to clean. i see no issues with that rim. the entire extractor was very easy to clean. ill post pics and a more complete review, most likely a video sometime soon. im still comvinced this is the most bang for your buck when it comes to that price range.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

I would love to see some pics and or a video , is there any way for any liquid to get into the void that you can't get to for cleaning .


----------



## dputt88 (Jul 27, 2013)

laketrout said:


> I would love to see some pics and or a video , is there any way for any liquid to get into the void that you can't get to for cleaning .


The void is shallow so I dont see an issue with cleaning. I have already used and Cleaned it once.


----------



## dputt88 (Jul 27, 2013)

Review: Brushy Mountain 9 Frame Radial Extractor: http://youtu.be/4G4LF7BJ3R0

Here is my video review of the brushy mountain 9 frame radial extractor.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time to do the video , the extractor looks real good !! I agree for a 9 frame radial extractor you can't beat the price , enjoy .


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Good video, dputt88, thanks for posting it.

Ed


----------

